# Nexnet & Co.



## Anonymous (8 April 2003)

Hallo,
nach den üblichen Mahnungen der nexnet GmbH und zwei Schreiben
der SAF mbH habe ich nun einen "Drohbrief" der RAe Seiler & Kollegen
aus Heidelberg bekommen, die die "Letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungs-
aufforderung" beinhaltet. Dies scheint eine neue Variante des Geldein-
treibens zu sein.
Natürlich kann ich durch Überweisung einer Rate in Höhe von 15,00 €
eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung beantragen und gleichzeitig gerichtliche Schritte vermeiden! Für wie blöd halten die uns eigentlich?
Die Gebühren für ihre Tätigkeit haben sie auch gleich mit 21,56 €
berechnet.
Werde den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten um dann in Widerspruch zu gehen.
An dieser Stelle vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Unterstützung von Jurist.
So long - Uwe.


----------



## Der Jurist (8 April 2003)

RichardUwe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nach den üblichen Mahnungen der nexnet GmbH und zwei Schreiben
> der SAF mbH habe ich nun einen "Drohbrief" der RAe Seiler & Kollegen
> aus Heidelberg bekommen, die die "Letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungs-
> ...



Nach meiner Einschätzung ist der Auftrag von der nexnet an die SAF rechtlich nicht wirksam. Siehe in "Geldwäsche ..... "


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2003)

Das stimmt sicherlich, allerdings gehen die RAe auf die SAF mbh gar nicht ein, sondern sie vertreten anwaltlich "die oben genannte Gläubigerin" - und das ist die "Forderungssache nexnet GmbH".


----------



## Der Jurist (8 April 2003)

RichardUwe schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt sicherlich, allerdings gehen die RAe auf die SAF mbh gar nicht ein, sondern sie vertreten anwaltlich "die oben genannte Gläubigerin" - und das ist die "Forderungssache nexnet GmbH".




Es ist die nexnet die nicht rechtswirksam handelt. SAF ist zugelassen zum Inkasso, wenigsten behaupten die das.

Da die nexnet bisher nur rechtsunwirksam gehandelt hat, ist mit dem Schreiben der RAe erstmals eine "richtige" Mahnung eingegangen, wenn, ja wenn sie nicht von der nexnet in Auftrag gegeben wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2003)

Hi, 
genau diese vorgehensweise wurde bei mir auch betrieben!
Werde auch abwarten und dann Wiederspruch einlegen.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie die angeblichen Anwälte "seiler und co" darauf reagieren.


----------



## Anonymous (10 April 2003)

Jojoac schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> genau diese vorgehensweise wurde bei mir auch betrieben!
> Werde auch abwarten und dann Wiederspruch einlegen.
> Bin ja mal gespannt wie die angeblichen Anwälte "seiler und co" darauf reagieren.



Hallo, 
wir sollten über dieses Thema hier in Kontakt bleiben, da weitere Geschädigte wohl noch nicht so weit sind.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 April 2003)

@ RichardUwe und Jojoac


bitte registriert Euch hier im Forum, damit Ihr auch persönliche Nachrichten (PN) empfangen könnt.

Hier meine Erfahrungen mit Interfun, dtms, nexnet und Intrum samt Muster aller wichtigen Schreiben: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Lesen und Umschreiben müsst Ihr schon selber.


----------



## RichardUwe (10 April 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ RichardUwe und Jojoac
> 
> 
> bitte registriert Euch hier im Forum, damit Ihr auch persönliche Nachrichten (PN) empfangen könnt.
> ...



Anmeldung ist erfolgt!


----------



## sed (11 April 2003)

Bei mir ist es noch nicht ganz soweit. Die SAF scheint noch geduldig mit mir umzugehn. Habe heute Post bekommen, hier in Auszügen:


> Selbst wenn die Verbindung durch das Herunterladen von Wählprogrammen hergestellt wurden, liegt die Installation alleine in Ihrem Verantwortungsbereich. Die Gefahr, die aus der Nutzung des Internets resultiert, sind in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt.
> Die Installation der Dialer-Programme setzt grundsätzlich ein aktives Tun des Internetnutzers voraus. Dieser hat, um die Installation solcher Wählprogramme zu verhindern oder zu erschweren, erforderliche Vorkehrungen zu treffen. Hierzu stehen dem Internetnutzer zahlreiche, vielfach auch kostenlose Sicherheitsprogramme zur Verfügung. Die Entscheidung, welches Programm der Nutzer aus dem Internet lädt, auf seinen Rechner installiert und ausführt, liegt alleine bei dem Nutzer.
> 
> _Dann wird auf mehrere Urteile verwiesen...._
> ...



Mir bleibt ob solcher Dreistigkeit irgendwie die Spucke weg!
Ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich denen noch schreiben soll  :-?


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2003)

@ SED


Sind unter den Urteilen auch das vom Kammergericht und vom Landgericht Kiel? Sicher nicht. Zum schnellen Finden: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm.

Die mit der grünen Überschrift sind bestimmt nicht zitiert, weil sie verbraucherfreundlich sind. Du kanst denen ja etwas Nachhilfe leisten, aber nur wenn Du Lust dazu hast.


----------



## RichardUwe (12 April 2003)

Hallo sed,
nach ausführlichem Schriftverkehr werde ich jetzt einfach abwarten,
bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt - dann wird widersprochen
und abgewartet. Bin gespannt ob die wirklich wegen einem Betrag von
unter 100 € klagen werden - und wenn ja, ist es mir der "Spass" wert.
Werde hier jedenfalls weiter berichten, was passiert!
So long - Uwe.


----------



## sed (12 April 2003)

@Der Jurist: Natürlich habe ich Lust, denen Nachhilfe zu geben*g*. Superdanke für die Links!   

@RichardUwe: Ich habe keine Asche es soweit kommen zu lassen Ausserdem widerstrebt jede einzelne Zelle in mir, daß ich mich da in irgendweiner Weise schuldig fühlen soll. Die sind für mich die personifizierte Unmoral.......nein, ich denke darüber jetzt nicht weiter, das ist einfach zu absurd!

Gruß
*sed


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2003)

sed schrieb:
			
		

> @Der Jurist: Natürlich habe ich Lust, denen Nachhilfe zu geben*g*. Superdanke für die Links!
> 
> .......
> Gruß
> *sed



Nichts zu danken. Dafür ist das Forum da, zum Erfahrungsaustausch und sonst nix  :lol: 

Was dann aus den gemachten Erfahrungen gemacht wird , ist eine andere Sache. So macht schließlich nexnet auch ganz neue Erfahrungen mit den Nutzer, die sie Kunden nennt, obwohl Opfer oft zutreffender wäre.  :evil:


----------



## Tinka (16 April 2003)

na viel spass beim abwarten der klage  
ich bin noch am überlegen,ob ich zahle oder ob ich eine klage abwarte,nachdem meine anwältin mir erzählt hat,daß wenn ich den prozess verlieren sollte,nicht nur die dailergebühren,sondern alle weitere kosten wie z.b kosten der gegenpartei,mahngebühren etc. zu meinen lasten fallen.wenn ich pech habe werden aus 47 €uro schnell über 500 €uro die ich zahlen muss :bigcry:


----------



## Devilfrank (17 April 2003)

Tja genau das ist das Vorgehen der unseriösen Dialer-Betreiber. Sie nutzen eine nicht genau definierte Gesetzeslage, setzen den geforderten Betrag gerade so hoch an, dass er vielleicht noch zu verschmerzen ist und üben dann mit dem versteckten Hinweis auf das Prozessrisiko und dessen Kosten Druck aus.
Die simple Überlegung dabei, dass genau solche Leute wie Du, resignieren und zahlen. 
Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie hoch diese Dunkelziffer ist, da wird mir speiübel!
 :evil:


----------



## Tinka (17 April 2003)

ja türlich ist es mist,wenn die leute lieber zahlen,als ein gerichtsurteil abzuwarten.aber wer kann es sich heutzutage noch leisten,sich eine abfuhr einzufangen, um dann noch viel höhrere beträge zu zahlen?
und wenn ich mir durchlese wieviele urteile es zugunsten der dailerbetreiber gibt,dann wird auch mir bange  
wenn ich wenigstens im vorfeld wüsste,wie meine chancen stehen,dann würde ich das risiko auf jeden fall eingehen.aber so :holy:


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich mir durchlese wieviele urteile es zugunsten der dailerbetreiber gibt,dann wird auch mir bange


Wo hast du denn diese vielen Urteile gelesen? :gruebel:  Laß uns doch an deinem Wissenfundus teilhaben! 
Wir lechzen nach neuen Erkenntnissen!  
tf


----------



## Tinka (17 April 2003)

teilweise habe ich hier im internet nachgelesen,aber das meiste habe ich von meiner anwältin mitbekommen.die können das irgendwie abfragen.


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> teilweise habe ich hier im internet nachgelesen,aber das meiste habe ich von meiner anwältin mitbekommen.die können das irgendwie abfragen.



Interessant, dann lass' doch mal bitte ein paar Aktenzeichen o.ä. hören von diesen vielen Pro-"Dialer"-Urteilen. Danke im voraus.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> teilweise habe ich hier im internet nachgelesen,aber das meiste habe ich von meiner anwältin mitbekommen.die können das irgendwie abfragen.



Deine Anwältin sollte mal Nachhilfeunterricht im Internetrecht nehmen, und ohne Angabe deiner angeblichen Quellen
nimmt dir das hier keiner ab , entweder du nennst deine Quellen, oder unterlaß solche Pauschalbehauptungen
tf


----------



## Tinka (17 April 2003)

ich habe keine aktenzeichen.beim letzten gespräch mit meiner anwältin sagte mir diese,daß es sehr schlecht aussieht,da es mehrere urteile zugunsten der dailerbetreiber als der kunden gibt.u.a habe die telecom schon öfter gewonnen.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe keine aktenzeichen.beim letzten gespräch mit meiner anwältin sagte mir diese,daß es sehr schlecht aussieht,da es mehrere urteile zugunsten der dailerbetreiber als der kunden gibt.u.a habe die telecom schon öfter gewonnen.



Auch durch mehrfaches Wiederholen dieser durch nichts belegten Aussagen wird es nicht glaubwürdiger. 
Also laß diesen Unsinn oder es besteht die Vermutung , daß dies nur gepostet wird, um Geschädigte zu verunsichern. 
tf


----------



## Tinka (17 April 2003)

sehr witzig,ich bin vielleicht selbst ne geschädigte :roll: 
und ich gebe nur das wieder,was ich von meiner anwältin erfahren habe.wenn du dich hier mal genau umschauen würdest,dann wüsstest du,daß ich geschädigt bin und eine anwältin habe.habe ja schon briefe hier reingesetzt.
tatsache ist,daß meine anwältin kontakt mit verschiedenen anderen anwälte bekommen hat,als ich hier im forum nach zeugen suchte.es haben sich einige gemeldet und die anwälte untereinander sprechen sich ab.und da erfährt meine anwältin halt auch von anderen anwälten einiges.
mehr kann ich halt auch nicht sagen.ich würde mich auch mehr darüber freuen,wenn mehrere leute einem mut machen könnten,weil sie gewonnene urteile vorweisen können.nur wo sind die leute???


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> nur wo sind die leute???



Ja wo sind sie denn? Putt putt putt!

Wie soll es Urteile geben ohne entsprechende Verfahren? Wievielen Mahnbescheiden wurde denn schon widersprochen und wie viele Verfahren gab es?

Und was alte Telekom-Urteile (Stichwort Netzbetreiber) betrifft, so sind diese wohl kaum maßgeblich.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

alle Urteile, die es überhaupt zum Thema gibt sind, sind auf dieser Seite gesammelt: http://www.dialerundrecht.de
Alle in grün markierten sind "positiv" für den Verbraucher , es gibt insgesamt nur sehr wenige Urteile zum Thema Dialer
und die sind in jüngster Zeit immer verbraucherfreundlicher. vielleicht sollte sich deine Anwältin mal informieren 
bevor sie unbelegte Behauptungen aufstellt.
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm
tf


----------



## Tinka (17 April 2003)

und wie könnt ihr mir bitte erklären,daß die staatsanwaltschaft in braunschweig meine strafanzeige abgewiesen hat?das wurde auch im fernsehen gesendet.und den bescheid hatte ich auch hier ins forum reingesetzt.


----------



## Tinka (17 April 2003)

technofreak nu schau net so grummelig  
ich gehöre nun wirklich nicht zu den leuten,die andere verunsichern wollen.
und wenn es nur diese urteile gibt,dann kann ich hoffentlich hoffen,daß ich gegen interfun gewinne.mir wäre nichts lieber als interfun gehörig in den hintern zu treten und denen ne  lange nase zu zeigen


----------



## Marie (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe keine aktenzeichen.beim letzten gespräch mit meiner anwältin sagte mir diese,daß es sehr schlecht aussieht,da es mehrere urteile zugunsten der dailerbetreiber als der kunden gibt.u.a habe die telecom schon öfter gewonnen.



Na ja, jede Statistik hinkt. Obige Aussage wird unabhängig von der Entwicklung zugunsten der Geschädigten noch ein paar Jahre zutreffend sein, da in früheren Jahren immer die Urteile so ausfielen, dass man halt eben alles zu zahlen hatte und die Telekom immer recht bekam. Also sagt das gar nix darüber aus, wie künftig entschieden werden wird, selbst wenn es inhaltlich stimmt, dass es wesentlich mehr Urteile zugunsten der Dialerbetreiber gibt.  :abgelehnt:


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> und wie könnt ihr mir bitte erklären,daß die staatsanwaltschaft in braunschweig meine strafanzeige abgewiesen hat?das wurde auch im fernsehen gesendet.und den bescheid hatte ich auch hier ins forum reingesetzt.



Was hat eine Strafanzeige mit einem Zivilverfahren zu tun??  Falls das deine Anwältin zu ihrer Ausage veranlaßt,
sollte sie noch mal sich mit dem Unterschied von Strafrecht und Zivilrecht vertraut machen.
tf


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Tinka schrieb:
			
		

> und wie könnt ihr mir bitte erklären,daß die staatsanwaltschaft in braunschweig meine strafanzeige abgewiesen hat?


Das hat sie Dir doch geschrieben, oder?

Sie konnte es schlichtweg nicht nachvollziehen.

... und wie sie weiterhin schreiben, bleiben davon etwaige zivilrechtliche Ansprüche unberührt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2003)

*Noch etwas zum Thema Interfun http://www.heise.de/newsticker*

Bei Heise gibt es unter http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-17.04.03-000/ 
einen sehr interessanten Bericht
zur Firma Interfun:
AOL vs. Dialeranbieter Interfun
[17.04.2003 17:31 ]


Zitat des relevanten Absatzes:

Die Einwahl über diese Software erfolgt über
eine 0193-Nummer und kostet 20 Euro je Einwahl sowie zwei Euro pro Minute. AOL hatte
Interfun per Abmahnung aufgefordert, den Versand solcher E-Mails künftig zu unterbinden.
Der Dialer-Anbieter ließ die gesetzte Frist zum 10. April ohne Reaktion verstreichen.

Die daraufhin von AOL beantragte Einstweilige Verfügung verbietet es Interfun nun
generell, unverlangte Werbe-E-Mails zu verschicken, ansonsten droht der Firma ein
Ordnungsgeld von bis zu 250.000 Euro. AOL hat angekündigt, auch dann gegen Interfun
vorzugehen, wenn der Dialer-Anbieter nicht selbst als Absender der E-Mail fungiert,
sondern nur Mitstörer bei der E-Mail-Aktion ist. "Wir wollen und werden in diesem Fall
entschlossen vorgehen", erklärte Niebuhr.

(...)

Zitat Ende

Auch der restliche Artikel sowie die Userkommentare sind sehr lesenswert.


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Laut RegTP werden in Zukunft 0192/0193 Einwahlen für Dialer verboten: 

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1293717

Schaun mer mal .........
tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade dieses Forum für mein Problem empfohlen bekommen und hoffe, Ihr könnt mir evtl. einen Rat geben   

Ich habe, wie so viele, vor einigen Monaten eine Rechnung von nexnet erhalten. Und....ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen ;o)

Viele Telefonate mit nexnet und der Telekom und keiner wollte dafür zuständig sein. Auch meine Schreiben mit der Bitte um Mitteilung, welche Dienste ich wann in Anspruch genommen haben soll, blieben unbeantwortet. Das ganze ging an SAF und mitlerweile an RAe Seiler & Kollegen.

Nun beantworten sie mir meine weiteren Nachfragen immernoch nicht, dafür habe ich aber folgendes Schreiben erhalten:

*"...Nach Rücksprache mit unseer Mandantin wurde uns von dort Auftrag zur Einleitung des gerichtlichen Verfahrens erteilt.
Ungeachtet des anstehenden Gerichtsverfahrens dürfen wir Ihnen im Interesse unserer Mandantin letztmalig einen außergerichtlichen Vergleichsvorschlag zur Erledigung des unter obiger SU-Nr. geführten Vorgangs unterbreiten, damit auch für Sie die Forderungsangelegenheit eine schnelle Bereinigung findet.

Gegen Zahlung des hälftigen Forderungsbetrages wird die Angelegenheit abgeschlossen und selbstverständlich auf die Einleitung eines Gerichtsverfahrens verzichtet. ..."*


Ich meine....was wollen sie nun von mir? :gruebel: 
Wenn ich mir meiner Sache sicher wäre, würde ich mich mit der Hälfte meines Geldes nicht zufrieden geben. Andererseits habe ich auch keine Lust, vor Gericht zu müssen, falls das kein Bluff sein sollte, da ich mir keinen Anwalt leisten kann.

Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen? Oder mir einen Tip geben, wie ich mich am besten verhalten sollte?

Wäre echt dankbar für jede Hilfe :wave:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Januar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir meiner Sache sicher wäre, würde ich mich mit der Hälfte meines Geldes nicht zufrieden geben. Andererseits habe ich auch keine Lust, vor Gericht zu müssen, falls das kein Bluff sein sollte, da ich mir keinen Anwalt leisten kann.


Dein Gedankengang ist wohl richtig. Was "einen Anwalt leisten" betrifft, würde es vielleicht Sinn machen, den Gang zu einem solchen nicht zu scheuen und mit ihm in einem Erstberatungsgespräch die möglichen Kosten zu erörtern. Sie sind ja nicht zuletzt vom Streitwert abhängig.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2004)

Ich weiß, das hört sich immer blöd an, aber ich habe momentan echt kein Geld. Da wir auch noch andere Probleme haben, leben wir z.Z. zu zweit von 150,- EUR im Monat, wovon wir noch Telefon zahlen müssen, Tanken, Essen, Trinken usw.

Möchte mich darüber ja auch nicht beschweren.   Nur würden mir auch schon 50 EUR, was ich für ein Beratungsgespräch auf jeden Fall mindestens aufbringen müsste, ganz schön weh tun, bzw. würde nicht gehen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Januar 2004)

Eine Erstberatung sollte keine 50€ kosten und wenn Du nur 150€ im Monat zur Verfügung hast, dann sollte Dir die Entscheidung, das "einmalige Sonderangebot" anzunehmen, ohnehin nicht schwer fallen...

Ja, ne is klar. Hört sich wirklich blöd an und liest sich auch so...


----------



## Veruschka (13 Januar 2004)

Hallo Gast,

Du kannst bei deinem zuständigen Amtsgericht eine Beratungskostenhilfe bzw. Prozesskostenhilfe beantragen.

http://www.rechtsanwaltsgebuehren.de/DirektPKH.html


Veruschka


----------



## peanuts (13 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine....was wollen sie nun von mir? :gruebel:
> Wenn ich mir meiner Sache sicher wäre, würde ich mich mit der Hälfte meines Geldes nicht zufrieden geben. Andererseits habe ich auch keine Lust, vor Gericht zu müssen, falls das kein Bluff sein sollte, da ich mir keinen Anwalt leisten kann.
> 
> Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen? Oder mir einen Tip geben, wie ich mich am besten verhalten sollte?
> ...



Ich habe im Oktober 2003 ein ähnliches Schreiben von Ludwich bekommen.

Meine Antwort darauf (vom 02.11.2003):

```
Ihr Schreiben vom 24.10.2003, SU-Nr. xxxx


Seiler,

Ihre Forderung weise ich gemäß §174 BGB entschieden zurück. Weder haben Sie die anwaltliche Bevollmächtigung durch die NEXNET GmbH nachgewiesen, noch hat die NEXNET mir Ihre Beauftragung angezeigt.

Ich bitte, dies unverzüglich, spätestens jedoch  10.11.2003, hier eingehend, nachzuholen. Dabei möchten Sie doch bitte berücksichtigen, dass die NEXNET GmbH seit Mai 2003 keinen ordentlich bestellten Geschäftsführer hat. Mit Stand vom 16. Oktober ist im Handelsregister noch immer Dr. R.C. eingetragen. Sie sollten daher Ihre Bevollmächtigung mit einem aktuellen Auszug aus dem Handelsregister ergänzen.

Es herrscht weiterhin Unklarheit, an wen ich denn im Anerkennungsfall zu leisten hätte. 
Ursprünglich handelt es sich um eine Forderung der MCI Worldcom. Als angeblicher Zessionar sind Sie verpflichtet, eine Abtretung der MCI Worldcom and die NEXNET GmbH formgerecht nachzuweisen. Weiterhin berühmt sich die SAF GmbH der gleichen Forderung. Ich bestehe daher auch auf einer formgerechten Abtretungserklärung der NEXNET GmbH an die SAF GmbH. Da ein Teil Ihrer Forderungen sich auf angebliche Inkassokosten der SAF GmbH beziehen, verlange ich auch Vorlage der formgerechten Abtretungserklärung der SAF GmbH an die Kanzlei Seiler sowie den Nachweis der anwaltlichen Bevollmächtigung.

Weiter teile ich Ihnen mit, dass die NEXNET GmbH keine Erlaubnis zum Inkasso hat. Der Präsident des Amtsgerichtes Berlin hat der NEXNET GmbH  keine Erlaubnis nach Art 1 § 1 Rechtsberatungsgesetz erteilt. Er hat in seiner Eigenschaft als Aufsichtsbehörde über Inkassounternehmen in Berlin ein Ermittlungsverfahren unter dem Aktenzeichen 409 E gen 40/02 der Staatsanwaltschaft Berlin einleiten lassen. Der Grund dafür ist der Verdacht des Verstoßes gegen das  Rechtsberatungsgesetz.  

Der Charakter des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes als Verbotsgesetz hat zur Folge, dass alle Rechtsgeschäfte über die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten mit dazu nicht befugten Personen von der Nichtigkeitsfolge betroffen sind (Bundesgerichtshof in BGHZ 37, 258, Urteil des BGH 7. Zivilsenat vom 25. Juni 1962 VII ZR 120/61; ebenso OLG Düsseldorf, Urteil vom 12. Dezember 1991 Az 18 U 143/91). Aus diesem Grunde besteht nach unserer Auffassung zwischen keinem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und der NEXNET GmbH  ein gültiger Inkassovertrag.

Abschließend teile ich Ihnen mit, dass ich am 23.09.2003 bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I Strafanzeige gegen die NEXNET GmbH sowie die T-COM gemäß §206 StGB gestellt habe. Das Ermittlungsverfahren wird unter dem Aktenzeichen 312 Js 47222/ 03 geführt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen



(peanuts)

(PC-Fax, deshalb keine Unterschrift)
```

Seither ist Funkstille.

In einer anderen Sache hat S. einen Mahnbescheid gegen mich erwirkt (Ende Juli 2003). Ich habe widersprochen, worauf sich S. nicht entblöden konnte, in einem Schreiben die Rücknahme des Widerspruchs zu erbetteln.

Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht und an dieser Front ist seither ebenfalls Funkstille.

Fazit: Viel heisse Luft, wenig Action, was Ludwich betrifft. :magic:

Anmerkungen: 

Mittlerweile hat Nexnet übrigens wieder einen Geschäftsführer, nicht zuletzt wegen der Aktivitäten gewisser Forumsteilnehmer.  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Die Strafanzeige gegen Nexnet und T-Com habe ich deshalb gestellt, weil die Weitergabe der Verbindungsdaten nur zum Zwecke des Inkasso zulässig ist. Da Nexnet keine Erlaubnis zum Inkasso hat, beschäftigt sich der Staatsanwalt jetzt damit. :lupe:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2004)

Vielen lieben Dank an Euch, Veruschka und peanuts!  

Ich habe gleich auf dem Formular geschaut und ich habe demnach Anrecht auf Prozesskostenhilfe. Habe auch gleich beim zuständigen Amtsgericht telefonisch den Antrag angefordert.

Und Dein post, peanuts, ist auch sehr hilfreich! 
Ich gehe also auch davon aus, daß noch niemand von hier wegen Nichtzahlung dieser dubiosen Kosten bzgl. nexnet vor Gericht mußte?!

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Januar 2004)

Nexnet hat wieder einen ordentlich bestellen Geschäftsführer.

vgl.: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=31737#31737


----------



## galdikas (13 Januar 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe also auch davon aus, daß noch niemand von hier wegen Nichtzahlung dieser dubiosen Kosten bzgl. nexnet vor Gericht mußte?!



Niemand braucht vor Gericht (zu erscheinen), wenn nach Widerspruch gegen einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid

- im schriftlichen Verfahren entschieden wird, und erst recht nicht, wenn
- die Klage vor einer ungünstigen Entscheidung wieder kleinlaut zurückgezogen wird 

So wie hier:

Vorbildliche Widerspruchsbegründung gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid

Abgabe des Mahnverfahrens ans Amtsgericht des Beklagten

Hilflose Klagebegründung mit Anregung des schriftlichen Verfahrens

Angriffslustige, überzeugende Klageerwiderung

Jämmerliche Klagerücknahme

Widerspruch gegen Klagerücknahme

gal


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Januar 2004)

Naja. Katzehai weiß ja, worauf er sich einlässt, aber grundsätzlich genügt es, einem Mahnbescheid mit einem Kreuzchen auf dem beigefügten Formblatt zu widersprechen. Da die Gegenseite den Mahnbescheid genausowenig ausführlich begründen muss und das Mahngericht auch keine Prüfung des Sachverhalts vornimmt, kann man getrost abwarten, was sich die Gegenseite in der Klagebegründung vor dem zulässigen Gericht aus den Fingern saugt. Wenn nicht vorher um Rücknahme des Widerspruchs gebettelt wird, ist die Klagebegründung ohnehin das erste halbwegs verwertbare Schriftstück der Gegenseite.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2004)

*NEXNET/dtmsAG*

hallo leidensgenossen,
heute ist uns ein Brief ins haus geflattert von den rechtsanwälten (...) & kollegen. sie fordern uns auf eine summe von 181 EUR zu überweisen(das waren mal 107) danach werden sie dtms die gerichtliche durchsetzung empfehlen. was sollen wir hiervon halten? hat jemand von diesen anwälten schon mal was gehört?

von für jeden tip dankbar
gruß
ernie


----------



## erni (14 Januar 2004)

*NEXNET/dtmsAG*

da bin ich noch mal, hatte mich grade noch nicht angemeldet und außerdem meinen namen falsch geschrieben, sorry, will niemanden verwirren. meld mich noch mal, falls mir jemand eine pn schicken möchte.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Januar 2004)

Als ersten Schritt - falls nicht schon erledigt bzw. noch zu erledigen -empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123 


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Januar 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> So wie hier:
> 
> Vorbildliche Widerspruchsbegründung gegen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen. Leider muss ich den Thread drüben noch ergänzen: Widerspruch gegen Klagerücknahme abgelehnt - Kostenentscheidung beantragt - Kostenerstattung beantragt.
Wie gesagt: Unsportliches Ende. leider nicht zu vermeiden.

Und der Fall ist sicherlich nicht ohne weiteres auf jeden anderen zu übertragen - die Beweissituation (ich hatte Zeugin) ist oft ja nicht so günstig wie bei mir. Ohne diese wäre ich an einigen Stellen vielleicht etwas weniger forsch gewesen.

Viel Glück aber in jedem Fall!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2004)

*NEXNET*

Hallo und guten Morgen an alle.......

Auch ich habe eine Mahnung der o.g. Firma "NEXNET" über die Summe von 5.07€ erhalten?

Habe daher einen regen Schriftverkehr mit der Fm. ( da ich mich weigere die Forderung anzuerkennen.)

Übrigens, die Kanzlei "Seiler und Kollegen" ist eine 100% Tochter der Telecom AG.

Mal sehen wer den längeren Atem hat, für lausige Kleinstbeträge so einen Aufwand zu betreiben............lächerlich!

Gruß Rainer. :evil:


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2004)

*Re: NEXNET*



			
				Officer schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Übrigens, die Kanzlei "Seiler und Kollegen" ist eine 100% Tochter der Telecom AG. .....




Das vorgeschaltete Inkasso-Uternehmen SAF ist eine magentafarbene Tochter  vom großen T.
Es gibt nur eine symbiotische Zusammenarbeit mit der Seilerei.


----------



## ibutton (17 Januar 2004)

*Dtms Nexnet Telekom SAF*

Hallo liebe Forumsbesucher,
auch ich bin von den o.g. betrügerischen Machenschaften betroffen. DTMS AG / Nexnet fordert über die Telekomrechnung 50 Euro, die SAF schreibt Mahnungen. Nun möchte ich ein wenig ausholen um die Sachlage zu erklären und vielleicht helfe ich auch manchen unbekannten Betroffenen.

Auf der Telekomrechnung wurden Mitte 2002 50 Euro von einer DTMS AG  belastet. Bei der Telefonnummer wurden die letzten 3 Zahlen mit XXX unkenntlich gemacht. Die 2 minütige Internetverbindung soll laut Rechnung an einem Samstag früh von einem ISDN Telefonapparat (Zuordnung der MSN verrät dies) geführt worden sein. Nachdem man von einem ISDN Telefonappart aus keine 2 minütige Internetverbindung herstellen kann, wurde ich skeptisch und wertete meine Telefonanlagen- und Firewallprotokolle aus. Und siehe da, an diesem Tag wurde am Samstag vormittag kein Telefonat geführt. Das Windows NT-Ereignisprotokoll belegt mir sogar, daß ich meinen Computer erst um 22 Uhr eingeschaltet habe.

Ich habe mir eine Datensicherung auf Band gezogen und die Protokolle zur Beweisführung ausgedruckt.
Ich arbeite in der Internet Security Abteilung eines Firewallherstellers und habe deshalb die "Maschinerie - Router, Telefonanlage, Firewall" im Einsatz, was mir nun zu Gute kommt.
Den Betrag habe ich von der Telekom zurückgefordert und auch anstandslos erhalten.
Dann habe ich die ganze Telefonnummer von der Telekom und der Dtms AG angefortdert. Von keinem kam ein Ergebnis. 
Dann habe ich bei der Polizei eine Anzeige aufgegeben, gegen "Unbekannt", da die Telekom die Adresse nicht rausrückt und die Nexnet nur ihre Nummern an weitere vermietet, ist der tatsächliche Geldempfänger nicht zu ermitteln da "diese Geldwäscher" zusammenhalten und sich gegenseitig schützen.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft zog die Anzeige zurück, da der engültige Geldempfänger nicht Preisgegeben wurde. Auch bin ich der Meinung, daß ich mit dem kleinen Betrag für die Staatsanwaltschaft "zu klein" bin.
Allerdings hätten alle mehr "Gewicht", wenn sich hier alle outen und zusammenhalten. 
Nun schreibt die SAF wieder Brohungen und mahnten heute ein letztes mal ohne meine Beweise sehen zu wollen. Ich habe heute wieder widersprochen.
Ich suche Gleichgesinnte, die auch Beweise haben, daß die "Dienstleistung" nie in Anspruch genommen wurde. Nun warte ich auf eine gerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung.

Ciao
iButton :evil:


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2004)

Du suchst Gleichgesinnte? Guckst Du da: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Es dauert etwas, aber dann hast Du vermutlich die meisten Freunde von nexnet und dtms kennengelernt.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2004)

Hallo ibutton,

willkommen im Club, Du wirst hier (fast) nur Gleichgesinnte treffen!

Soweit ich sehe, hast Du bisher alles richtig gemacht. Aber wenn ich es richtig verstehe, belegen Deine Aufzeichnungen, daß die Anwahl der Nummern garnicht von Deinem Anschluß stammen können. Also dürfte es wohl ein Fehler des Telekom-Erfassungssystems sein (dann hätte die Polizei auch recht, das Verfahren einzustellen, weil die Anbieter - ausnahmsweise - mal nichts dafür können).

Mein Fall ist ähnlich, - nur daß bei mir zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt überhaupt niemand in der Wohnung war. Falls Du Dich wegen weiterer Auskünfte an die Telekom wenden willst, - ich habe gerade mein Schreiben in der Sache dokumentiert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3086&start=45


----------



## ibutton (18 Januar 2004)

Hallo Qoppa,

danke für deine Antwort, dein Schreiben ist gut.  Ich werde mein gestriges Schreiben noch ein wenig modifizieren.  Das Problem dabei ist, dass keiner für die Rechnung verantwortlich zeichnet. Die Telekom stellt hier nur die Rechnung und verweist an die folgende Firma, die dtms AG rechnet nur für die Nexnet ab, die Nexnet vermietet nur die Rufnummernblöcke und der "Diensteanbieter" ist immer unbekannt. 
Meine Katze soll die Anwahl getätigt haben, so die Dame der Nexnet sehr unfreundlich am Telefon - ich habe aber keine Katze oder anderes Haustier. Und wenn der heilige Geist den Apparat betätigt hätte, würde ich das in den Protokollen wiederfinden.  

Von der Telekom habe ich den Betrag wieder bekommen, und nun muß ich mich mit den anderen anlegen.

Wie ist dein aktueller Stand? Hast du schon ein Schreiben vom Gericht erhalten? 

Ciao

ibutton


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2004)

ibutton schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Qoppa,
> 
> .....  Die Telekom stellt hier nur die Rechnung und verweist an die folgende Firma, die dtms AG rechnet nur für die Nexnet ab, die Nexnet vermietet nur die Rufnummernblöcke und der "Diensteanbieter" ist immer unbekannt.  .....



Umgekehrt die nexnet rechnet ab, die dtms vermietet die Leitungen.

Vielleicht hilft dies: 
Als ersten Schritt - falls nicht schon erledigt bzw. noch zu erledigen - empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokolls gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123 


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2004)

ibutton schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Katze soll die Anwahl getätigt haben



Da siehst Du mal das Niveau von denen ... Es hat gar keinen Zweck, zu antworten oder überhaupt zu reagieren. Laß sie schreiben und das arme Papier mit ihren Dummheiten quälen ...
Du brauchst ja nichts weiter zu machen, - wer Geld von Dir haben will, muß es eben vor Gericht fordern. Bis der Mahnbescheid (einfacher Widerspruch ohne Begründung reicht) und dann die Klageschrift kommt, kann man´s gelassen abwarten bzw. schon mal an der Begründung arbeiten. Alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung, - es sei denn, Du willst durch gezielte Rückfragen bzw. Forderungen deren Arbeits- und Kostenaufwand in die Höhe treiben, wie es hier ja einige mit schönem Erfolg praktizieren. Das ist es u.a. auch, was ich bei der Telekom erzielen will. 

Worauf ich mit meinem Schreiben dringe, ist, daß sie ihren vertraglichen Auskunftspflichten nachkommen. Vor Gericht müssten sie das spätestens eh, wenn ich darauf bestehe. Aber soweit ich es juristisch verstehe, muss die Telekom auch unabhängig von ihrer Beweispflicht vor Gericht (die ja in ihrem eigenen Interesse liegt) auch aus ihrer Vertragspflicht (bzw. Datenschutzgesetz) heraus diese Auskünfte geben. D.h. ich könnte sogar unabhängig von der Geldforderung (die sie selbst gerichtlich geltend machen muß) selbst im Notfall eine Auskunftsklage anstrengen.

Mein Stand ist, daß ich das erste Schreiben vom RA habe (man hat mir also das Ringelrein der verschiedenen Geldeintreiber erspart, - vielleicht sogar aus der richtigen Einsicht heraus, daß ich eh nicht reagiert hätte?). Der Hauptpunkt meiner Verteidigung wird natürlich der Nachweis sein, daß die Einwahl nicht von meinem Anschluß erfolgt sein kann, - ich vermute, daß Du ähnlich argumentieren solltest. Ziel: es soll festgestellt werden, daß das Erfassungssystem der Telekom fehlerhaft arbeitet. Falls ich noch etwas Material dazu finde, können wir uns gerne darüber austauschen.
Obwohl ich die Erfolgsaussichten hoch einschätze, werde ich noch eine zweite Verteidigungslinie einziehen: die verschiedenen Argumente, die Du hier im Forum überall bei den Dialerfällen finden kannst, - also Vertragsabschluß mit dem 0190er muß nachgewiesen werden (dafür wichtig die Beweislastumkehr, s. die Links des Juristen), es muß "lückenlos" (so hieß es in einem schönen Gerichtsurteil) belegt werden, um welche kostspielige Leistung es sich handelt etc. Dafür ist es natürlich vorteilhaft, zu wissen, um welche 0190er "Leistung" es sich eigentlich handeln soll, - dies herauszufinden ist der andere Zweck, den ich mit meinem Schreiben an die Telekom verbinde.

Ich hoffe, die Strategie ist einigermaßen deutlich geworden. Einen Anwalt werde ich mir übrigens erst nehmen, wenn die Klageschrift da ist, - ich fürchte, daß Seiler (an den Du nach der SAF erfahrungsgemäß auch weitergereicht werden wirst) doch noch zurückschreckt, und da will ich nicht auf Anwaltskosten sitzenbleiben (Du erhältst sie nur bei gewonnenem Prozeß von der Gegenseite zurück).


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...deren Arbeits- und Kostenaufwand in die Höhe treiben....


Hör´ sofort damit auf! Deren Sch....-Aktien haben mir eh schon fast das Gnack gebrochen. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Der Genervte (18 Januar 2004)

@Qoppa

Dein Eifer in Ehren - aber könnte es sein, das Du es etwas zu optimistisch siehst?

Wie sieht den die Beweislage vor Gericht aus - aus dem Blickwinkel eines unbedarften Richters:

- es gibt nur Dein Wort, das von Deinem Anschluß aus die Verbindung nicht hergestellt worden sein kann. Kannst Du eindeutig nachweisen, das es absolut unmöglich war, das jemand Anderes der Verursacher war - von Deinem Anschluß aus? Und, für wie "Beweiskräftig" wird der Richter das halten?

- auf der anderen Seite das "seriöse" Unternehmen 'Tante T', mit "Spezialisten", einem zertifiziertem "Qualitätsmanagement" für die Abrechnung, massenhaften Ausdrucken und der jahrelangen Erfahrung, das ihr System PERFEKT arbeitet (*sarkasmus).

Ich nehme mal an, das die praktizierenden Juristen hier im Forum am ehesten eine Aussage treffen können, in wie weit das Probleme geben könnte (abgesehen von "Aus hoher See und vor Gericht...").

Hilfreich wäre es an 'Insiderinfos' von 'Tante T' zu kommen, über Betroffene oder deren Verwannte/Bekannte/Freunde. Insbesondere bei Deinem Fall über bekannte Abrechnungsprobleme - und wie man an diese Infos von außerhalb kommen kann (zum Schutz der Tipgeber).


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2004)

@ anna
  

dann solltest Du short spekulieren (= auf fallende Kurse setzen), - obwohl ich das im Augenblick keineswegs empfehlen würde, im Gegenteil!

Aber im Ernst: ich denke, es besteht ein tatsächlicher Zusammenhang zwischen den Milliardenschulden der Telekom (aus den Jahren 1999/2000) und einer gewissen Praxis, die zusätzlichen Einkünften aus etwas dubiosen Quellen nicht abgeneigt ist, - um mich mal sehr vornehm auszudrücken.


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2004)

@ Genervter

ich glaube, meine Beweislage ist so gut, wie sie in diesen Umständen  nur sein kann. Natürlich könnte ein Marsmännchen hereingeschwebt sein und mal eben probiert haben, wie Telefonsex bei Menschen funktioniert. Oder eben die Katze...

Aber natürlich hast Du recht: es ist reiner Zufall, daß ich das so schön belegen kann, und mich graust es bei dem Gedanken, was wäre, wenn nicht. Darum will ich es ja auch etwas ausreizen ... das Vertrauen in Tante T zu erschüttern. Daß viele Richter - naturgemäß - entweder der Fehlerlosigkeit der Technik vertrauen oder den Aussagen der T-Beamten oder beidem, ist richtig - und eben das Problem. Daher suche ich auch nach weiteren Nachweisen. 

Also: alle Hinweise sind willkommen !!!

PS: noch eine Frage an die Dialererfahrenen: wie sieht so eine Einwahl (auf dem EVN) eigentlich typischerweise aus?
Bei mir ist z.B. 10m Nr. x, dann 45sec Nr. y, dann 50m wieder Nr. x, dabei sonderbarerweise auch einmal eine 01803. Das weist doch eigentlich auf Dialer hin?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zusammenhang zwischen den Milliardenschulden der Telekom und einer gewissen Praxis...


scheint plausibel zu sein. Auch ein gewisser Marx meinte schon, dass die Kapitalisten aus Sche**e Geld machen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

*Abzocke*

Hallo,

eure Beiträge haben mir nun schon sehr weiter gefolfen, trotzdem bleiben noch ein paar persönliche Dinge ungeklärt für mich!

Ich habe am 14.09.2003 ne email erhalten. Mit nem Link drin, draufgeklickt (da ich dachte es wär ein spass von nem kumpel) das dialerfenster erschien - ich wolltes schliessen und automatisch stellte er dann eine verbindung her. kosten von 23 euro entstanden.

hier meine fragen :

können die anhand des klicks nachvollziehen aus welchem postfach (e-mailadresse) gehandelt wurde ??

habe die erste mahnung von intrum inkasso erhalten, weigere mich also behaglich - ist irgendjemand bekannt das nexnet vor gericht schon mal gewonnen hat oder es überhaupt zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung bei solchen Beträgen kam ??

wäre schön wenn jemand antworten hätte.

danke schon im vorraus, habe überhaupt keine lust denen auch nur einen euro in den hals zu stecken. :evil: 

mfg Jörg


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Januar 2004)

@ Jörg (Gast)

Als ersten Schritt – soweit nicht bereits erledigt - empfehle ich:


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html

Dort vor allem der Rechnung widersprechen und genau angeben welcher Betrag gezahlt wird und welcher nicht, da sonst anteilig auf alle Rechnungsposten verteilt wird:

Vgl. § 15 Abs. 2 TKV

(2) Begleicht der Kunde die Rechnung nur teilweise, ist, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist, im Zweifel davon auszugehen, dass die Zahlung auf die Forderungen der einzelnen Anbieter entsprechend ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung erfolgt.

Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch findest Du unter: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

Den Widerspruch nicht nur dem Rechnungssteller (Telekom, Arcor usw.) sondern auch den Dienstanbieter übermitteln, wenn deren Anschrift aus der Rechnung hervorgeht. Dabei musst Du beachten, dass Du im Streitfall den Zugang des Widerspruchs beweisen musst. Deshalb dieses Schreiben als Einschreiben mit Rückschein senden. Normaler Brief und Fax geht auch, wenn Du von Deinen Faxgeräte auf der ersten verkleinerten Seite des Schreibens den Sendebericht ausgedruckt bekommst. Ein „normales“ Faxjournal ist nicht als Beweis geeignet.


Zum Problem Einzelverbindungsnachweis und Vorlage des Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3135


Zur Registrierung und ihrer rechtlichen Bedeutung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123


Einen ganz konkreten Fall mit vielen Musterschreiben findet man unter:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3560&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0   – kostet aber etwas Zeit.

Wichtig ist dann noch die Beweislastumkehr im Forum unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545

Die Beweislastumkehr ist notwendig, weil die Mehrwertdienstanbieter sich auf den Standpunkt stellen, dass mit der Einwahl ein Vertrag geschlossen sei und ihr Dialer sich niemals automatisch einwählen würde.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2004)

*ehemaliger Mitarbeiter der RAe Seiler*

Schau Dir mal die sogenatte Su Nr. (heißt Schuldnernummer)an fällt die da nicht auf angeblich zei Unternehmen. Das ist eins. Oder schu dir die lange Telefonnummer an da ist das Aktenzeichen gleich eingebaut. Die SAF sitzt in Heidelberg und die RAe Seiler auch aber jetzt kommts in der Selbwen Straße, die SAf ist eine 100 % Tochter der Deutschen Telekom AG.

Folgendes beachten: 

Wer seinen Telefonsnschluß bei der DTAG telefonisch bestellt hat, kann die Forerung fast vergessen wenn er folgendes mach: 
Bis zum Mahnbescheid durchlaufeb lassen, dagegen Wiederspruch einlegen mit der Begrümdung es liegst keine Vertrag vor. Stimmtr auch der Auftrag wurde telefonisch veranlasst. Es liegt keine rechtsverbindliche Unterschrift vor. Achtung: Wird aber bei Solventec (Auskunftsdatei der Deutschen Telekom ähnlich Schufa) man bekommt keinen neuen telefonanschluß mehr höchsten mit Sicherheitsleisung biss 200 €.



Forderungen unter hundet Euro passiert folgendes:

1. Schreiben mit Ratenzahlung
2.- Vergleichangebot´
3. Eingestellt da die Kosten für einen Mahnbescheid zu hoch sind.


Forderungen über hundert Euro:

1. Schreiben mit Ratenzahlungsangebot
2. Schreiben mit letzte ausergerichtliche .......
3. Mahnbescheidantrag
4. Terminprotokoll das heißt inerhalb von 35 Tagen muß der Vollstrechnugsbescheid beantragt werden.

Es kommt aber auch auf den Mandanten an . 

Ich hab nicht gegen die SAF oder die Rae. Seilerich hab da sehr gerne gearbeitet aberwas da abläuft ist nicht gut und uich könnte noch ganz andere Dinge schreben.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2004)

*Re: ehemaliger Mitarbeiter der RAe Seiler*

>snip>



> Ich hab nicht gegen die SAF oder die Rae. Seilerich hab da sehr gerne gearbeitet aberwas da abläuft ist nicht gut und uich könnte noch ganz andere Dinge schreben.



Ich will Deine Tips gar nicht bewerten, habe mal eher eine formale Frage:

Musstest Du nicht eine Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtung o.ä, unterzeichnen, gegen die Du nun verstossen hast?

Ob ich von Leuten, die Vertraulichkeit nicht achten einen Rat annehmen würde, sage ich nicht.


----------



## Raimund (2 Februar 2004)

*Inkassoknechte aus HD*

@Gast,

betr. des selbst ernannten ehemaligen Mitarbeiters "M.H." der Heidelberger Inkassoknechte kannst Du beruhigt sein: Ein Fake!

Niemand wird eine/n derartige/n Analphabeten/in in einer Inkassokanzlei einstellen. Die machen sich noch lächerlicher als sie es ohnedies schon tun!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Februar 2004)

*Re: Inkassoknechte aus HD*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast,
> 
> betr. des selbst ernannten ehemaligen Mitarbeiters "M.H." der Heidelberger Inkassoknechte kannst Du beruhigt sein: Ein Fake!
> 
> ...



@ Raimund


Da bin ich nicht so sicher. Bedenke bitte, dass die nur Textbaustein-Brief schicken. Wenn die einmal erstellt sind, bleiben die fehlerfrei.


----------



## KatzenHai (2 Februar 2004)

*Re: ehemaliger Mitarbeiter der RAe Seiler*

Stimmt wohl. Aber die grundsätzliche Rechtsschulung der Rechtsanwaltsfachgestellten (solche nutzt ein RA üblicherweise) umfasst schon einiges mehr als hier ersichtlich:



			
				M.H. schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zum Mahnbescheid durchlaufeb lassen, dagegen Wiederspruch einlegen mit der Begrümdung es liegst keine Vertrag vor. Stimmtr auch der Auftrag wurde telefonisch veranlasst. Es liegt keine rechtsverbindliche Unterschrift vor.



Schon mal ein Brötchen schriftlich bestellt? Oder einen Friseur?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Februar 2004)

*Re: ehemaliger Mitarbeiter der RAe Seiler*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt wohl. Aber die grundsätzliche Rechtsschulung der Rechtsanwaltsfachgestellten (solche nutzt ein RA üblicherweise) umfasst schon einiges mehr als hier ersichtlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




M.H. wollte doch nicht in der Seilerei gearbeitet haben sonder bei SAF. Jede große Kanzlei braucht auch Büroboten.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

*neue Betrugsmasche der SAF?!?*

Hi, 

hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen trotzdem bin ich dankbar das ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin. Bei mir war - ist - es ähnlich. Leider habe ich schon die Forderung der SAF über 66 Euro bezahlt. In 2 Raten zu je 15 Euro und den Restbetrag habe ich in einer Überweisung getätigt. Inkassogebühren und sonstige Auslagen waren auf knapp 20 Euro veranschlagt und in der Gesamtforderung der SAF ausgewiesen. Das war im Oktober letzten Jahres. Dumm genug muß man halt sein - ich dachte ich könnte eh nix machen.

Heute habe ich ein Schreiben der SAF in der Post das ich mit 24 Euro im Rückstand wäre und die Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung nicht eingehalten hätte. Begründet wurde dies mit zusätzlichen Kosten für die Abwicklung der Ratenzahlung. Sollte noch eine Sammelklage gegen die nexnet bzw SAF laufen würde ich mich gerne anschließen.

E-mail Adresse ist [email protected]

Danke bereits im Vorraus für ihre Antworten

_E-Mail Adresse gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln  tf/moderator_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10


----------



## virenscanner (16 Februar 2004)

Er hat "Jehova" gesagt.


----------



## Qoppa (16 Februar 2004)

Tja, hier sieht man mal wieder, wie diese Inkassobüros arbeiten: elende Gebührenschinderei, und wenn einer eingeschüchtert zahlt, gibt´s zum Dank gleich noch einen Nachschlag  :kotz:   :kotz:

@ J.
eine Sammelklage gibt es in D genausowenig wie eine Hammelplage ...

Aber wenn es bei Dir eine ungewollte Dialereinwahl war - davon gehe ich einmal aus -, kannst Du Dir dennoch überlegen, das Geld wieder zurückzuholen. Kostet allerdings etwas Aufwand: Du solltest recherchieren, was für ein Dialer das war etc., - falls er nicht registriert ist, sind die Chancen wohl nicht so schlecht. Aber auf jeden Fall brauchst Du einen guten Rechtsanwalt, der die richtigen Schritte unternimmt!

Jeder gezahlte € für die ist zuviel!!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat "Jehova" gesagt.



Smeißt den Purschen zu Poden.


----------



## galdikas (16 Februar 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat "Jehova" gesagt.



Matthaeus Kap. 7,3

Er hat "Sammelklage" gesagt, aber offensichtlich nicht gemeint: "Bei der Auslegung einer Willenserklärung ist der wirkliche Wille zu erforschen und nicht an dem buchstäblichen Sinne des Ausdrucks zu haften. "

gal


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

Hallo da bin ich nochmal.

Danke für die Antworten - werd jetzt nochmal nen Brief an SAF schicken. Sie sollen die Forderung die nexnet hat ausführlich begründen. Das heißt ich will erst mal wissen an wen das Geld genau weitergeleitet wurde bzw. für welche dubiose Dienstleistung das Geld eigentlich eingefordert wird. Fakt ist nämlich das ich erstens eine Flatrate bei der Telekom habe und zweitens niemals einer Dialerinstallierung auf meinen System zugestimmt habe. Problem ist dabei nur die Beweisführung da ich mein System im Dezember aufgrund eines Virus platt machen mußte. (Ja ich weis - niemals einen Anhang von jemanden öffnen den man nicht kennt. Leider war es eine Mail von ner Bekannten)

Äh nochwas - das mit Jehova kapier ich nicht ganz. Ich kann mir zwar denken das ich ein Thema oder ein Wort angesprochen habe das hier *zu* oft benutzt wird. Trotzdem klärt mich bitte auf.

Gruß

J.


----------



## technofreak (16 Februar 2004)

J. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir zwar denken das ich ein Thema oder ein Wort angesprochen
> habe das hier *zu* oft benutzt wird. Trotzdem klärt mich bitte auf.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474
Lies dir bitte diesen Thread durch, der extra wegen der immer wieder gestellten Frage
 nach einer "Sammelklage" eingerichtet wurde vor knapp einem  Jahr , dann wird es dir klarer.
 Die "längerdienenden" im Forum reagieren deswegen je nach Gemütsverfassung schon
 mal etwas allergisch, nix für ungut, aber wir sind nun mal in Deutschland und nicht in USA. 
Auch wenn der Begriff oft  in der deutschen Presse  auftaucht, es handelt sich *immer* um Prozesse "drüben" 

tf


----------



## Qoppa (16 Februar 2004)

J. schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist dabei nur die Beweisführung ...



Das fürchte ich auch. Wenn Du gezahlt hast, bist Du nämlich in der schlechteren Ausgangsposition. Ob Du da mit Anfechtung der geleisteten Zahlung o.ä. noch etwas ausrichten kannst, weiß ich nicht. Es hängt wahrscheinlich auch an gewissen Fristen. Oder eben (Einzelverbindungsnachweis?) wenn die Nummer nicht genehmigt war ...

Nettgemeinte Briefe an die SAF kannst Du Dir allerdings sparen, - die wandern dort gleich in den Papierkorb. Lies mal ein bißchen herum, mit welcher Dummdreistigkeit die Inkassobüros so agieren ...

Das Einzige, was mir einfällt: verlange einen rechtsverbindlichen Forderungsverzicht auf die neuen Inkassogebühren. Wenn das nicht kommt, kannst Du negative Feststellungsklage erheben (aber lass Dich von einem Anwalt beraten!).

---- und doch noch was Besseres: wenn das von der Nexnet kommt - die hat ja gar keine Inkassoerlaubnis!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Und das heißt, daß alle Rechtsgeschäfte der Nexnet, die die Inkassoerlaubnis voraussetzen (v.a. Forderungsabtretung), nichtig sind!

Das dürfte tatsächlich ein zugkräftiger juristischer Hebel sein, um Deine Geschichte noch einmal aufzurollen!

Allerdings die Voraussetzung ist, daß Du Dich durch den Geldwäsche-Thread arbeitest. Ist aber lohnend!


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

*Nix net! - Nexnet*

Hallo ich habe heute auch einen schönen Brief von einem Inkassounternehmen bekommen, mit dem lustigen Namen INTRUM JUSTITIA. Das könnte auch von IRRTUM Justitia kommen   !
Auf jeden Fall will die Fa. Nexnet einen riesenbetrag von sagenhaften 2,63 Euro von mir haben+Zinsen und Mahngebühren auf insgesamt 6,40 Euro.Das haut mich um,WOW.Die Fa. Nexnet ist mir  so bekannt wie chi-cho-lu aus China,nähmlich gar nicht :x .Außerdem bin ich vorher noch nie von der Fa. Nexnet angeschrieben worden.Jetzt melden sich die Helden von dem Inkasso Unternehmen INTRUM JUSTITIA und wolle mein schönes Geld haben.Die kriegen einen Sch... von mir.Die Forderung aus irgendeinem Dienstleistungsvertrag von 2002 soll es sein.Ich glaube die sind nicht mehr ganz frisch im Leuchtturm.Also lasst euch nicht unterkriegen,wir zeigen es schon den "Freunden des Grauens". :evil:


----------



## Moralapostel (10 März 2004)

@irrtum

Déjà vú!

Guggst Du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=39305&highlight=#39305

Kommt Dir bestimmt bekannt vor, oder ?!  Die Masche ist immer die gleiche und wird mit den üblichen Textbausteinen wiederholt. Aber ich glaube bei mir sind es 10 ct mehr. So eine Ungerechtigkeit! Wie hast Du Dir nur diese enormen Preisvorteile erschlichen?

Erare Justitium est... oder so ähnlich :withstupid:


----------



## Moralapostel (10 März 2004)

Im Thread "Eine andere Sichtweise" habe ich ein tränenreiches Plädoyer für "seriöse" Dialer-Anbieter gelesen. Und dieses veranlaßt mich nun, doch einmal genauer nachzufragen.

Hier zunächst die (nicht neuen) Fakten:
1. In 2/2004 meldet sich Intrum und fordert 6 Euro nochwas aus 1/2002 für nexnet. Was für eine Forderung?
2. Wer ist nexnet? Die Suchmaschine verweist an Position 2 auf computerbetrug.de. Aha, also das ist nexnet.

Jetzt die Fragen:
1. Warum hat kein Leistungserbringer jemals auf seine unbezahlt gebliebene Leistung hingewiesen?
2. Warum habe ich 2 Jahre lang nie eine Mahnung von nexnet erhalten?
3. Warum tritt nach 2 Jahren ein Inkasso-Unternehmen an mich heran, ohne sich oder die Forderung zu legitimieren?

Meine Vermutung:
1. Die Telekom hat sich geweigert, die dubiose Forderung für den unbekannten Anbieter einzutreiben (weil es mittlerweile zuviele dieser Fälle gibt?) und jetzt versucht der letztgenannte, diese mit Zeitverzug doch noch einzubringen und setzt darauf, daß die meisten wg. der geringen Beträge einfach zahlen!
2. Die weiß-bewesteten Helferlein unterstützen die dubiose Absicht durch Einbringung ihrer guten(?) Namen und machen sich so zu Komplizen.

Meine Schlußfolgerungen:
1. Der unbekannte Anbieter einer unbekannten Leistung ist unseriös!
2. Das für das Mahnwesen des unbekannten Anbieters der unbekannten Leistung zuständige Unternehmen ist unseriös!
3. Das für das Inkasso zuständige Unternehmen des für das Mahnwesen des unbekannten Anbieters der unbekannten Leistung zuständigen Unternehmens ist unseriös!

Und in aller Deutlichkeit:
Alle, die mit unseriösen Anbietern zusammenarbeiten, Zahlungen für selbige abwickeln oder das Wort für selbige ergreifen, sind dadurch selbst unseriös und beteiligen sich häufig an Wucher, Betrug und sonstigen kriminellen Handlungen!

Die ganze Mischpoke steht bis zum Hals im Dreck und sucht trotzdem noch nach einem weißen Taschentuch. Unglaublich!

Wer schwarze Schuhcreme verfälscht oder nachmacht, oder verfälschte oder nachgemachte schwarze Schuhcreme in Verkehr bringt, wird mit schwarzen Fingern nicht unter zwei Jahren bestraft! :motz:


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2004)

@Moralapostel

  [sarkasmus on]  
Du siehst das vollkommen falsch. Du hast eine Leistung erhalten und gehörst nun zu den 90% der User die sich betrügerisch vor der Zahlung drücken wollen.

Worin die Leistung besteht und ob sie den geforderten Wert entspricht, ist doch total egal. 
Denn als du das Internet bei dir in Betrieb nahmst, hättest du ja suchen und finden können, das es die Firma NexNet gibt und die beschrieb im Internet 
ja deutlich im Jahre 2002, das da Kosten auf dich zukommen. 
Nur du hast ja nie gezahlt. Nun fordern sie es eben via Inkasso ein.
  [sarkasmus off]


----------



## Moralapostel (10 März 2004)

@BenTigger

Vielen Dank für den Tip!

Ich habe mir Deine Hinweise gleich zu Herzen genommen und als Präventivmaßnahme Blankoschecks für alle mir bekannten kommerziellen Unternehmen ausgestellt.

Ich bitte alle geschädigten Abzocker tausendmal um Verzeihung und werde zukünftig jede angemahnte Zahlung Sekundenbruchteile nach Kenntniserhalt telegrafisch auf die benannten Konten in Guernsey, Jersey, Guatemala-Unterwasserstadt und Tohuwabohu einzahlen oder andernfalls für mindestens 30 Jahre in den Schuldturm einziehen.

Schande über mich Unwürdigen, der ich Lug' und Trug' nicht das Wasser reichen wollte... :fg2:


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

*Nexnet*

Superschneehammer, aber vor zwei Jahren als ich als ich diese angebliche Leistung erhalten haben soll,habe ich gar kein Internetanschluß gehabt.Bist du vielleicht einer dieser IRRTUM  :evil: Helden oder was ? Oder ein gutgläubiger  0  der alles glaubt und zahlt was nur gerade so ankommt.Also wenn das so ist kannste mir auch was überweisen ich schicke dir dann ein schreiben mit der Aufforderung sofort zu überweisen OK ?   Und jetzt hör auf so geschwollen daher zu schreiben sonst wird mir noch  :kotz: 





			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> @Moralapostel
> 
> [sarkasmus on]
> Du siehst das vollkommen falsch. Du hast eine Leistung erhalten und gehörst nun zu den 90% der User die sich betrügerisch vor der Zahlung drücken wollen.
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (10 März 2004)

*Re: Nexnet*



			
				Irrtum schrieb:
			
		

> Superschneehammer, aber vor zwei Jahren als ich als ich diese angebliche Leistung erhalten haben soll,habe ich gar kein Internetanschluß gehabt.Bist du vielleicht einer dieser IRRTUM  :evil: Helden oder was ? Oder ein gutgläubiger  0  der alles glaubt und zahlt was nur gerade so ankommt.Also wenn das so ist kannste mir auch was überweisen ich schicke dir dann ein schreiben mit der Aufforderung sofort zu überweisen OK ?   Und jetzt hör auf so geschwollen daher zu schreiben sonst wird mir noch  :kotz:



Hallo Irrtum. Nutze doch bitte deine Brille.
der Beitrag ging an Moralapostel das war durch @Moralapostel gekennzeichnet was bedeutet AT MORALAPOSTEL und nicht an IRRTUM.

So sparst du beim nächsten mal die :kotz: tüten.

zusätzlich schau dir auch mal den grünen und roten Text genauer an.


----------



## Moralapostel (11 März 2004)

@Irrtum

Da hast Du Deinem Nickname aber alle Ehre gemacht!

Rolle rückwärts und alles wird gut... :3d:


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2004)

*Seiler und Kollegen*

Habe eben genau solch einen Mahnbescheid erhalten und weiß auch net so recht wie ich reagieren soll. Bei mir tritt als oben genannt Gläubigerin die Telekom höchst selbst auf. Ist das jetzt noch was anderes oder wie?

Hoffe auf hilfe...

Gruß christin


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2004)

*seiler&kollegen*

Hallo christin,
seiler&partner sind, wenn man ungeprüft glauben darf, als dubiose Geldeintreiber mit langem Atem mehrfach im web beschrieben. 
Mich würde die vorgeschichte dieses mahnschreibens interessieren. Hast du auch mit nexnet probleme gehabt ? Konnte nexnet einen nachweis der erbrachten leistungen vorweisen ?
Anossch


----------

